# Why is it so hard to find a monitor like this?



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 8, 2019)

For as much as I love my 3440x1440 screen resolution, I think I would benefit from having a 4k monitor especially if I want to stream (might make life easier) but I cant find a monitor I like.

What I need/want in a monitor are:

>27in
IPS
DP 1.4 & HDMI 2.1
100hz Refresh or greater
Bezel-less
Full height, tilt, pivot functionality
VESA mountable
Gsync compatible
Around 1ms response time
Dell needs to make a 4k ultrasharp gaming monitor.


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2019)

I do miss my 3 Dell's I had..  They where such brilliant monitors..  I had 3008 models and 60Hz gaming for me at the time wasn't an issue at all   Ah to have some money to spend on some lovely monitors...  The only problem I would have buying them now would be there's no way to test them..  No local shops to go in look at the tech and walk away..  It's a right pain   Spending a few quid on a monitor as well would be gutting if you pick the wrong one..

Much like yourself tho, I'd love something like that as well


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 8, 2019)

got nothing to say, must be expensive ever, well i stick with cheapest one


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2019)

I know of a 27" 4K 144 Hz product coming that seems to check most (or all) of your boxes but it's not out yet.

1ms + IPS isn't happening.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 8, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I know of a 27" 4K 144 Hz product coming that seems to check most (or all) of your boxes but it's not out yet.
> 
> 1ms + IPS isn't happening.


 its happening, but in terms of vrb nor mprt


----------



## las (Oct 8, 2019)

2160p on 27" requires scaling if you have 20/20 vision.

I'd go for 32" for that res.


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2019)

las said:


> 2160p on 27" requires scaling if you have 20/20 vision.   I'd go for 32" for that res.



I'd consider possibly something slightly bigger as well if it came to it..  But 32" wouldn't be so big on the desk it would cause issues...


----------



## The Egg (Oct 8, 2019)

4k at 100hz sounds great, but it's not the cost of the display that bothers me, it's the ultra-premium GPU requirement.


----------



## bonehead123 (Oct 8, 2019)

> it's not the cost of the display that bothers me, it's the ultra-premium GPU requirement



"if'n yaz wanna play, yaz gotsta PAY"  hehehe    

FYI, Sammy makes some excellent 32" 4K screens, but not sure they check every one of your requirements


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 8, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> 1ms + IPS isn't happening.


I did say "around"


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 8, 2019)

> Full height... ...functionality


That might be your demise. My monitors must have height adjust functionality but for some reason, they are few and hard to find.  

You might have to get one without, then remove the stand and go with a universal VESA mount stand. You just need to make sure the monitor you get supports VESA mounts.

Good luck.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2019)

FYI, 4K monitors at 144 Hz require DP 1.4 + DSC.  DP 1.4 only supplies enough bandwidth for 4K 120 Hz so you'd need two DP cables if not using DSC.

The monitor I know about sounds exactly what you're looking for so I'll try to remember to reply to this thread again when it launches.  I have no idea what it will cost.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 8, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> FYI, 4K monitors at 144 Hz require DP 1.4 + DSC.  DP 1.4 only supplies enough bandwidth for 4K 120 Hz so you'd need two DP cables if not using DSC.
> 
> The monitor I know about sounds exactly what you're looking for so I'll try to remember to reply to this thread again when it launches.  I have no idea what it will cost.


The monitor you know about have a name that you can share?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 8, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Nope.


Sad face.


----------



## las (Oct 9, 2019)

The Egg said:


> 4k at 100hz sounds great, but it's not the cost of the display that bothers me, it's the ultra-premium GPU requirement.



Nvidia Ampere @ Samsung 7nm EUV is coming soon tho.

It will be a true generational leap.

2160p @ 100 fps avg is not going to be that crazy, 2080 Super and 2080 Ti generally does this, unless you just max every single setting "just because".

I expect RTX 3070 to beat 2080 Ti slightly. For 449-499 bucks.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 9, 2019)

las said:


> It will be a true generational leap.





las said:


> I expect RTX 3070 to beat 2080 Ti slightly. For 449-499 bucks.


I expect sources for such a claim because that's... quite a claim.


----------



## las (Oct 9, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> I expect sources for such a claim because that's... quite a claim.



Why you need sources? Use logic.

Turing was disappointing -> Gapfiller. Meant for 10nm, not 12nm. Bad sales.

Ampere -> Brand new arch. Samsung 7nm EUV (low prices, high yields). Nvidia want's to recap marketshare, meaning better prices.

You'll see in Q1 2020. March is my prediction. Right before Cyberpunk, which will feature RTX. Ampere will shine.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 9, 2019)

Spoiler: Off Topic






las said:


> I expect RTX 3070 to beat 2080 Ti slightly. For 449-499 bucks.


RTX 2070 is about 10% slower than 1080 Ti. It debuted at $500 for AIB, $600 for Founders.  Like Aquinus, I think you're thinking too highly of NVIDIA NGREEDIA.



las said:


> Turing was disappointing -> Gapfiller. Meant for 10nm, not 12nm. Bad sales.


Turing was designed for 12nm.  It had bad sales because the price is high and RTX technologies aren't very compelling.



las said:


> Ampere -> Brand new arch. Samsung 7nm EUV (low prices, high yields). Nvidia want's to recap marketshare, meaning better prices.


Ampere is very likely to be a shrunk Turing.  You don't debut a new architecture and shrink together--too much risk.

Nothing 7nm is cheap.  TSMC/Samsung has huge R&D costs to recover.  Demand is high and supply is low.  In fact, NVIDIA may be pursuing Samsung because NVIDIA doesn't want to compete with AMD demand for wafers (CPU mostly but also GPU and soon, APUs and next gen consoles).  Turing are huge chips and Ampere aren't likely to be much improved in that regard--they need a lot of wafers and that size difference means narrowing margins.  NVIDIA might be taking a big risk on Samsung because their 7nm is less mature than TSMC's.



...none of this has anything to do with the thread topic.  I'm gonna spoiler that.


----------



## las (Oct 9, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> RTX 2070 is about 10% slower than 1080 Ti. It debuted at $500 for AIB, $600 for Founders.  Like Aquinus, I think you're thinking too highly of NVIDIA NGREEDIA.
> 
> 
> Turing was designed for 12nm.  It had bad sales because the price is high and RTX technologies aren't very compelling.



Turing had/has the worst price/perf increase gen to gen ever. This is fact. Hence the bad sales. Not sure why you compare 2070 vs 1080 Ti. 1080 Ti beats 2070 with ease. Most of the time it also beat 2070 Super and sometimes even 2080 non-Super.

This is how bad Turing was. Usually x70 beats last gen's Ti model.

You are wrong, again. Turing was meant for Samsung 10nm, but something did not work out and they settled with TSMC 12nm and cut specs. This is fact -> Google it. This is part of the reason why Turing lacks performance and 1080 Ti remains relevant in the high-end segment. A 2017 card. The only true upgrade for 1080 Ti owners are 2080 Ti really. This is not normal gen to gen.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Oct 9, 2019)

las said:


> Nvidia Ampere @ Samsung 7nm EUV is coming soon tho.
> 
> It will be a true generational leap.
> 
> ...


I agree - 3080Ti (or whatever it's going to be called) will probably be the first single gpu able to run 4k 100Hz and beyond, although probably not 144Hz and almost certainly not with everything maxed, but we are getting there. AMD on he other hand...will get another brutal awakening when their flagships will only match 3060 or so, hehe


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 9, 2019)

There was a display at Computex earlier this year and I believe at CES also for some 52' 4K 120HZ IPS screens. The price if I remember was quite eye watering though.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 9, 2019)

52" is going to be TOO big for a gaming monitor. Personally I think 32-34" is the sweet spot for a gaming monitor.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 9, 2019)

Another problem is that 52" is has a panel likely sourced from a TV which likely means text will look bad unless you're sitting a long ways from it.  Honestly anything 4K not in the low 30s and down isn't made to be a monitor.  Sure there's some exceptions like the Surface Hub but it's higher resolution than 4K (
3840 x 2560, 3:2 ratio).


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 9, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Another problem is that 52" is has a panel likely sourced from a TV which likely means text will look bad unless you're sitting a long ways from it.  Honestly anything 4K not in the low 30s and down isn't made to be a monitor.



I hear you talking but I have a 49" 4k monitor from Acer and absolutely love it. There are no problems with text.



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> 52" is going to be TOO big for a gaming monitor. Personally I think 32-34" is the sweet spot for a gaming monitor.



No it is not. People play consoles on 50+ screens. Trust me when any of my friends see games on my 49" screen they get envious. Two of them have actually gone out and bought the exact same monitor I have. The kicker is they can be had for around $500. And no it is not a TV re branded as a monitor. I am not sure if you can get this anymore but I would buy it again in a heartbeat.









						Acer UM.SE0AA.001 48.5" 3840 x 2160 (4K) Built-in Speakers LCD/LED Monitor - Newegg.com
					

Buy Acer EB0 Series EB490QK Black 48.5" IPS 60Hz, 3840x2160 4K UHD LED/LCD Monitor, Acer ComfyView Technology, Flickerless Technology, BlueLightShield Technology, Low Dimming Technology, VESA Mountable, Built in Speakers with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 9, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> I hear you talking but I have a 49" 4k monitor from Acer and absolutely love it. There are no problems with text.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes on consoles. Im not sitting on a couch playing games. I am at a desk. I didnt say ppl dont play on 50+ inch screens. I said too big for a gaming *monitor. *Monitor denotes PC gameplay.

Just took a look at that acer you linked. That is entirely too big for me. I dont want to be 3ft away from that monitor to play games on my desk.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 9, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Yes on consoles. Im not sitting on a couch playing games. I am at a desk. I didnt say ppl dont play on 50+ inch screens. I said too big for a gaming *monitor. *Monitor denotes PC gameplay.
> 
> Just took a look at that acer you linked. That is entirely too big for me. I dont want to be 3ft away from that monitor to play games on my desk.



Well I sit about 3 feet away from it and don't mind at all. It allows you to see all the screen. I used to think the same way as you and had a 32" 4K monitor from Qnix for that reason but that failed and this monitor was exactly $50 less than a replacement 32" monitor. I was hesitant but now could not go back.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 9, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> I used to think the same way as you and had a 32" 4K monitor from Qnix for that reason but that failed and this monitor was exactly $50 less than a replacement 32" monitor.


Surest proof it is a panel shared with TVs.  Economies of scale: when you sell the same product to multiple markets, you get better margins because of mass orders.

Also the description is a give away:
"Acer ComfyView Technology, Flickerless Technology, BlueLightShield Technology, Low Dimming Technology"
That translates to extra latency.  Purpose built monitors don't have this kind of stuff.

4K60 w/ 3 HDMI ports...stereotypical 4K TV specs.

If you're happy with it, sure, fine, whatever; but look at the list in the OP:
#1 It is discontinued, the manufacturer page for it is gone; difficult/impossible to acquire now.
#2 It is not DP 1.4 (appears to be DP 1.2; not sure on HDMI)
#3 It is 60 Hz.
#4 It does not support any kind of adaptive sync.
#5 It is 4ms GtG.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 9, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Surest proof it is a panel shared with TVs.  Economies of scale: when you sell the same product to multiple markets, you get better margins because of mass orders.
> 
> Also the description is a give away:
> "Acer ComfyView Technology, Flickerless Technology, BlueLightShield Technology, Low Dimming Technology"
> ...



Thanks I appreciate that we can all agree that we can use whatever we want for our own PCs. 

1. Yes I am seeing that too unfortunately but it is still available from some sellers just not the big 2.
2. It is DP 1.2 but fully supports 10 bit (you actually have to change it in the setting from 1.1 to 1.2) 
3. For $500 I would not expect more (almost all affordable 4K panels are 60Hz) and I am using Vega cards (As far as I know only the 2080TI gives more than 60 FPS in most games)
4. It does not have Freesync or Gysnc officially but I can do adaptive Sync in Wattman settings and it works great.
5. It is IPS to get anything faster at that size would mean another 0 added to the cost. 

I agree that it is not in the OPs wheel house but I was not looking for this when I found it either.


----------



## las (Oct 9, 2019)

I will stay at 1440p for those sweet 100 fps minimum.

For 4K/UHD gaming I have my 65 inch OLED, I only play slower paced games here. Often using a controller.

1440p is the perfect mix between fps and IQ for me. I can pretty much max games (custom settings / tweaked) while maintaining 100 fps minimum.

For 100 fps minimum at 4K/UHD you have to sacrifice IQ and lower settings alot. Even with 2080 Ti. _Maybe_ 3080 Ti will do it, games becomes more and more demanding tho, especially post next-gen console release. So we will see. Multi GPU is dead.

If people want high fps and responsive gameplay, they tend to steer away from 4K/UHD - For good reason. You will constantly be upgrading the GPU.
People usually want high fps for fast paced games. In fast paced games you barely notice the higher resolution. And this is why I tend to play slower paced games at 4K/UHD only.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 9, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Thanks I appreciate that we can all agree that we can use whatever we want for our own PCs.


I dont think that was ever disputed. What was disputed was the fact what is considered a TV and what was considered a monitor. Also the fact that from a personal standpoint, that size was too large for my taste in monitor.



las said:


> Multi GPU is dead


Happy to see it leave, but sad to see it go.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 9, 2019)

las said:


> I will stay at 1440p for those sweet 100 fps minimum.
> 
> For 4K/UHD gaming I have my 65 inch OLED, I only play slower paced games here. Often using a controller.
> 
> ...



1440P is definitely the sweet spot for nice graphics and high FPS. I still have a QNIX 2710 1440P sitting around in the lab.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 9, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> 52" is going to be TOO big for a gaming monitor. Personally I think 32-34" is the sweet spot for a gaming monitor.


Not sure about the sweet spot - that also depends on how close you sit to the display.

But when you start going over 27", these tend to get pretty heavy (compared to smaller screens) and if you still want a monitor with height adjustment, it's just not going to happen with a heavy monitor - unless the stand has some sort of locking mechanism - something I have never seen (except to lock in it lowest position for shipping). 

So that takes you back to using a VESA stand. But even those desktop VESA stands have limited monitor size support. So you may then be looking for a wall mounted VESA mount. Drilling anchors in the wall and never being able to move your desk after may be a concern.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 2, 2019)

I havent found exactly what I am looking for yet in a monitor, but this comes damn close.






						Amazon.com: Asus ROG Strix XG438Q 43” Large Gaming Monitor with 4K 120Hz FreeSync 2 HDR Displayhdr 600 90% DCI-P3 Aura Sync 10W Speaker Non-Glare Eye Care with HDMI 2.0 DP 1.4 Remote Control,Black: Computers & Accessories
					

Amazon.com: Asus ROG Strix XG438Q 43” Large Gaming Monitor with 4K 120Hz FreeSync 2 HDR Displayhdr 600 90% DCI-P3 Aura Sync 10W Speaker Non-Glare Eye Care with HDMI 2.0 DP 1.4 Remote Control,Black: Computers & Accessories



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 2, 2019)

And yet according to that page, it is "Currently Unavailable"!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 2, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> And yet according to that page, it is "Currently Unavailable"!


Yeah :'(


----------



## Vario (Dec 2, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> got nothing to say, must be expensive ever, well i stick with cheapest one
> View attachment 133653


I can smell that setup through my IPS screen.  Really good immersion.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 2, 2019)

The one I was talking about will be debuting at CES 2020 which is in early January.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 2, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I havent found exactly what I am looking for yet in a monitor, but this comes damn close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a seriously nice monitor. I wonder what the MSRP is on that


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 2, 2019)

The website I saw this on said it retailed on Amazon for $1349.99


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 2, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> The website I saw this on said it retailed on Amazon for $1349.99


Wow that is crazy but not too crazy. I do wish it was an IPS panel though


----------



## Bones (Dec 2, 2019)

I hope you find one that suits you.
The one I got earlier so far has been great, it's a 32' Viewsonic 4K (https://www.newegg.com/viewsonic-vp3268-4k-32-uhd/p/1B4-009M-000P6?Item=1B4-009M-000P6) that does have a built-in height adjustment with it's stand, I can literally push it up or down and it stays were I set it. I believe it has a spring type system that exerts upward pressure but it's balanced to the weight of the monitor itself. Feels like it has small rollers or something similar in it too and probrably does, definitely works and it had better since I really paid for this one ($800+ ).

Aside from the cost there is nothing to complain about on my end and I even have a console system (PS3) hooked to it so when I'm not here or somewhere else posting I can use it for that if I want - Looks great doing that as well.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 2, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Wow that is crazy but not too crazy. I do wish it was an IPS panel though


Even if it's a VA, i think id be ok.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 2, 2019)

This?








						Asus ROG Strix XG27UQ with 4K at 144Hz with Display Stream Compression (DSC) - TFTCentral
					

Share this contentWe’ve already seen one display from Asus announced featuring Display Stream Compression (DSC), allowing for the support of




					www.tftcentral.co.uk


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 2, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seems promising as well.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 2, 2019)

Or obviously the other one mentioned in that news article.








						ROG SWIFT PG27UQ | 27 to 31.5 Inches | Gaming Monitors｜ROG - Republic of Gamers｜ROG Global
					

ROG SWIFT PG27UQ 27” 4K UHD best HDR gaming monitor has 144Hz refresh rate, NVIDIA G-SYNC? HDR technology, Quantum Dot Technology and Aura SYNC.



					www.asus.com


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 2, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Or obviously the other one mentioned in that news article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That model seems to have some issues though.


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 2, 2019)

With some of those things you have the issue of the technology that made a monitor a "viable option" hasn't changed much.  For example, there was little point to DP 1.4 in 2016 when the last 27" jump was made as nothing  required it.  So lets look at your checklist for the 2016 Acer XB271HU (Asus has similar model but Asus changed panel to 8 bit)

> 27in - Tech didn't exist back then for panels > 27" which warranted greater resolutioins .... in fact these were delayed a long toime as yields were so poor.
IPS - AU Optonics had the technology to game with IPS screens
DP 1.4 & HDMI 2.1 - See above
100hz Refresh or greater - 144 and later 165
Bezel-less - Small bezel
Full height, tilt, pivot functionality - Yup
VESA mountable - Yup
Gsync compatible - Yup ... full G-Sync including ULMB module
Around 1ms response time - Does not exist "in real world"
10 bit color - I added that.
Blur Reduction technology - Added that too
PPI > 100 - 108 ppi

The XB271HU 165 hz had a response time of 4.8 ms, ULMB / G-Sync capability, was 10 bit.

Now we have 4k as the 'thing everyone talks about" ... but that technology remains "not ready for prime time" with an adoption rate of only 1.84%.  Sure we have 144 Hz 4k screens but what has stakked adoiption has been ....

a)  to many games stuck below 60 fps / 80 fps... even w/ 2080 Super or Ti.   if you can't do 80... then you can't use Blur Reduction.
b) Blur reduction (ULMB) not available
c)  Cost prohibitive

The "normal" human eye can see individual pixels when PPI drops below 96 or so .... The problem with 4k is that PPI at 27" is 163 ... ... so thaere is extra tech there that you can not see the full benefit of.     At 32" ... you still at 138 ... at 40 you at 110 which is more than what most folks will be able to discern individual pixels.  But that's too big ... heck even 32' is too big for the typical desktop.   A 30" panel would be 147 PPI.

The newer 144 hz IPS 4k panels from AUOptronics were delayed to market by 2 years ... and left many disappointed.  Using  Asus PG27UQ Acer X27 bmiiphcx as reference

> 27in - It's still 127"
IPS - AU Optonics still tops in IPS Gaming panels
DP 1.4 & HDMI 2.1 - 1.4 and 2.0 for Acer
100hz Refresh or greater - 144
Bezel-less - Small bezel
Full height, tilt, pivot functionality - Yup
VESA mountable - Yup
Gsync compatible - Yup
Around 1ms response time - 5.3 ms
10 bit color - 10 bit for Acer / 10 or 8 for Asus
Blur Reduction technology - Nope
PPI > 100 - 163 ppi

In short .... we don't have the cards to drive it and the monitor tech is still lagging.  These things went on sale at $1900 ... and sales have been slow.  The Acer can't be had for under $2k ... Asus is down to $1400 ... if they get < $1,000 and add ULMB I could see them starting to take off.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Dec 3, 2019)

You are looking for OLED or microLED not IPS panel... Or any LCD for that matter.

With LED you can do 240hz or higher refresh rate without the panel being a restriction, response time of the panel is in the nanoseconds, infinite contrast ratio, very wide colour gamut...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 3, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> That model seems to have some issues though.


What issues are those? The one I spent a few minutes with at Computex seemed to work just fine.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 3, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> What issues are those? The one I spent a few minutes with at Computex seemed to work just fine.


Of course the one at Computex is going to work fine. They arent going to want to show off a monitor with QC issues. 

Reading some reviews on amazon, a lot of ppl are saying they have dead pixels out of the box. Even on replacements. I cant remember if this one was on amazon or not, but I read some guy bought a total of 4 of these monitors all with the same issue. Couple people were also talking about the fan in the monitor being too loud/noisy.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 3, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> The website I saw this on said it retailed on Amazon for $1349.99




I think retail for that is $1099 if it's listed for more than that pretty sure they're just price gouging










						ASUS ROG Strix XG438Q 43" 120Hz Backlit LED Gaming Monitor - Newegg.com
					

Buy ASUS ROG Strix XG438Q 43" 3840 x 2160 4K Resolution 120Hz 3xHDMI DisplayPort FreeSync Flicker Free HDR 600 Remote Control Built-in Speakers Backlit LED Gaming Monitor with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				






Seems like it performs poorly.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 3, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I think retail for that is $1099 if it's listed for more than that pretty sure they're just price gouging
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prices tend to go up on amazon when their stock gets closer to 0.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 3, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Prices tend to go up on amazon when their stock gets closer to 0.



They also tend to have a ton of third party sellers that jack up the price but still offer prime shipping.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 3, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Of course the one at Computex is going to work fine. They arent going to want to show off a monitor with QC issues.
> 
> Reading some reviews on amazon, a lot of ppl are saying they have dead pixels out of the box. Even on replacements. I cant remember if this one was on amazon or not, but I read some guy bought a total of 4 of these monitors all with the same issue. Couple people were also talking about the fan in the monitor being too loud/noisy.



FYI, this is a downside with 4K displays, even when you buy top of the range displays.
I'm on the third panel for this display, as Asus has insisted on swapping out the panel each time (although both instances have been their fault).
The original panel had one dead pixel and two stuck pixels. The internal power board died, Asus screwed up when they replaced that and got a bunch of dust behind the panel, so they had to swap it out. Second panel had two dead pixels. After a few months, I had severe ghosting issues with the panel, so they replaced it, again. Current panel has one semi-stuck pixel, right in the middle. On dark colours, it's teal, but on light colours, it's not visible. It's annoying as hell when you're watching movies full screen, but most of the time I don't notice it.
Maybe Asus' ROG monitor simply aren't up to snuff, but a lot of people seem to be buying them. Mine was bought second hand from a friend that was moving, as there's no way I would've paid the full price for it.

I can speak for the new G-Sync Ultimate displays, as apparently Nvidia decided it was too expensive to make another silicon implementation of G-Sync, so they went with an FPGA. If they allow their partners to make a custom cooling solution or not, I don't know, but it seems stupid to put a loud, noisy fan inside a monitor.
I also have no idea if the one at Computex was noisy or not, since it's really noisy at show floors...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 3, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> FYI, this is a downside with 4K displays, even when you buy top of the range displays


For the $1300+ price tag, I expect my shit to work flawlessly.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 3, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> For the $1300+ price tag, I expect my shit to work flawlessly.


I'm sorry, but that's not how LCD panels work. There are flaws in the manufacturing process and as such, there's always a chance of a dead or stuck pixel.
Go read the warranty agreement, very few companies guarantee zero faulty pixels. Normally it's zero dead pixels within the first three months, with no more than three stuck pixels within a certain distance from each other.
If you want no chance of any pixel issues, you're going to have to pay 2-3x that, at least.
What you expect or not, has nothing to do with reality I'm afraid.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 3, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> I'm sorry, but that's not how LCD panels work. There are flaws in the manufacturing process and as such, there's always a chance of a dead or stuck pixel.


Why shouldnt it? If Im slapping $1k+ on a monitor, I expect it to last at least a couple of years and work flawlessly out of the box. We expect it of CPUs and to a lesser extent, GPU's so why not monitors? They're expensive enough. Im paying a premium. When was the last time you bought a brand new CPU and it was DOA out of the box? What you said is like getting a CPU and intel or AMD forgot to put the IHS on top of the die.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 4, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Why shouldnt it? If Im slapping $1k+ on a monitor, I expect it to last at least a couple of years and work flawlessly out of the box. We expect it of CPUs and to a lesser extent, GPU's so why not monitors? They're expensive enough. Im paying a premium. When was the last time you bought a brand new CPU and it was DOA out of the box? What you said is like getting a CPU and intel or AMD forgot to put the IHS on top of the die.


Because you're comparing Apples and Courgettes at this point.
The way LCD panels are manufactured, means that there's a much higher chance of flaws and the more pixels you cram into a panel, the higher the chance.
Seriously, go read the pixel warranty from whatever manufacturer you're looking at buying a screen from and you'll see that they don't guarantee flawless displays.
You're going to have to lower your expectations, or you're going to be disappointed.
Here's Asus' policy. They allow up to five dead pixels on all their SKUs. The better SKUs aren't allowed any stuck pixels for the first year, unless you go with their PA monitors.





						ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Warranty - VE278Q
					

Warranty, VE278Q, LCD Monitors, VE Series



					www.asus.com


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 4, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> You're going to have to lower your expectations, or you're going to be disappointed.


Lowering my expectations makes me disappointed. They need to do better QC before sending the monitors out then.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 4, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Lowering my expectations makes me disappointed. They need to do better QC before sending the monitors out then.


It's not about QC, it's actually an ISO standard that the panel and display makers have agreed on, as otherwise there would simply be too many "bad" panels.
Asus' policy is quite generous compared to some companies.
Here's Dell's policy. 
	

			Dell Display Pixel Guidelines | Dell US
		

I doubt you'll be buying any monitors from Dell having seen their policy.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 7, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> FYI, 4K monitors at 144 Hz require DP 1.4 + DSC.  DP 1.4 only supplies enough bandwidth for 4K 120 Hz so you'd need two DP cables if not using DSC.
> 
> The monitor I know about sounds exactly what you're looking for so I'll try to remember to reply to this thread again when it launches.  I have no idea what it will cost.








						NX-EDG274k — nixeus
					






					www.nixeus.com
				



Comparison, bolded what is under requested:

What You WantWhat It Has>27in*27*IPSIPSDP 1.4 & HDMI 2.12 x DP 1.4 w/ DSC & *2 x HDMI 2.0*100hz Refresh or greater48-144 Hz via DP & *60 Hz via HDMI*Bezel-lessYou decide:




Full height, tilt, pivot functionality"Premium Stand:  Support for Height Adjustable, Pivot, Swivel and Tilt."VESA mountable100 mm x 100 mmGsync compatible"Adaptive-Sync technology for support with Nvidia G-Sync with the latest Nvidia G-Sync compatible drivers (on DisplayPort input)."Around 1ms response time"*4ms (Gray to Gray)*, 1ms (Photon to Render Latency)"
...first time in a decade I've been tempted to buy a monitor...

They'll probably announce the date and price at CES (Jan 7-10).


----------



## steen (Jan 7, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> FYI, this is a downside with 4K displays, even when you buy top of the range displays.



I've been lucky with 4x LG 32" 4k60 displays, 2xIPS(LG panels) & 2xVA(Innolux panels). No dead/stuck sub/pixels on any. Having a defect in the screen center is a PITA. Last monitor I had with defective pixels was a circa 2007 24" Acer 1920x1200 on the bottom left handily in the task bar... Various Dell, Samsung, Benq in the interrim have all been fine.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 7, 2020)

Asus announced a new 32" 4K monitor that seems very promising. It's IPS. As of right now, im eyeing this.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 7, 2020)

Don't be surprised if that monitor is priced around $3500; mass production of the panel that monitor uses doesn't begin until Q2 2020 at the earliest.  The Nixeus will be much, much less (but no HDR) and available sooner.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 7, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Don't be surprised if that monitor is priced around $3500; mass production of the panel that monitor uses doesn't begin until Q2 2020 at the earliest.  The Nixeus will be much, much less (but no HDR) and available sooner.


Go fuckin figure. That is just my luck.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 7, 2020)

Q2 2020, yeah right. Remember the 4K 144Hz story?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 22, 2020)

Turns out I was totally wrong on the price:
$850








						Nixeus EDG 27” IPS 3840 x 2160 AMD FreeSync™ Premium Certified 144Hz Ultra HD Gaming Monitor — nixeus
					

Main Features     27″ Gaming Grade IPS Type (AHVA) Panel LED Backlight Display    3840 x 2160 Ultra HD Resolution    144Hz Native, AMD Radeon FreeSync™ Premium Certified Range for 48Hz – 144Hz    4ms Response Time    3 Years Limited Manufacturer Warranty     Specifications    Screen Size:   27 inche




					www.nixeus.com


----------



## mtcn77 (May 22, 2020)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> What I need/want in a monitor are:
> 
> 3440x1440
> *VA*
> ...


You need to look at none other than 35z. Samsung also makes these gigantic screens, but not of similar horizontal resolution.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (May 23, 2020)

I can tell you that 4K on 32" still yields some fairly small text and icons if you don't use scaling or sit close to the screen.  I'll be willing to go to a bigger size when that perfect 4K gaming monitor reaches the market.  I do, however, agree with the criteria of 3840x2160 resolution, 100+ Hz refresh, Freesync with LFC and an IPS or VA panel. If you see the "Freesync Premium" badge on a new monitor or television, it has 120+ Hz and LFC.


----------



## Hotobu (May 26, 2020)

There's the LG CX 48", but I'm not sure what your size cutoff is.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 26, 2020)

Hotobu said:


> LG CX 48


Thats a TV. I dont want a TV as a computer monitor.


----------



## Hotobu (May 26, 2020)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Thats a TV. I dont want a TV as a computer monitor.




Why? It checks every one of your boxes except for adjustable height, but after a certain size/weight that will no longer be a feature. Doesn't have display port though, but all of its inputs are HDMI 2.1


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 26, 2020)

Hotobu said:


> Why? It checks every one of your boxes except for adjustable height, but after a certain size/weight that will no longer be a feature. Doesn't have display port though, but all of its inputs are HDMI 2.1


For one, it's too big. And last time I saw a tv used as a computer monitor, the text was next to impossible to read.


----------



## Hotobu (May 26, 2020)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> For one, it's too big. And last time I saw a tv used as a computer monitor, the text was next to impossible to read.



If it's too big then ok, but ugly text on televisions used to be a thing years ago, and that's no longer universally true. I'm typing this on a CX which replaced the first model year LG OLED and the text is crisp.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 27, 2020)

Probably because of chroma subsampling which is fairly common on TVs/HDMI:








						Chroma Subsampling: 4:4:4 vs 4:2:2 vs 4:2:0
					

What is Chroma Subsampling and where is this visible? Chroma subsampling is a type of compression that reduces the color information in a signal in favor of luminance data.




					www.rtings.com
				




If it doesn't have DisplayPort, it isn't a monitor, in my opinion.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 27, 2020)

How are you supposed to sit in front of a 48" TV and game on it 2-4' from your face?


----------



## Chomiq (May 27, 2020)

To be fair:








CX has limited 2.1 bandwidth in comparison to C9.


----------



## Hotobu (May 27, 2020)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> How are you supposed to sit in front of a 48" TV and game on it 2-4' from your face?



"How are you supposed" to specify a size of ">27in" and then get snarky when one is suggested? Perhaps an upper bound on your size preference is in order.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 27, 2020)

Maybe I was going under the assumption that anything above 34" wouldnt be the best suitable for viewing. Maybe people dont think of TV's as a computer monitor. Maybe that is why I said *monitor *and not TV. 

Perception I guess.


----------



## Hotobu (May 27, 2020)

What's "best suitable" is for the op to define, not for other people to guess at. As for TV vs monitor that was certainly a major distinction in years past, but outside of >120Hz framerates any other differences are null for the overwhelming majority of users.

Perception I guess.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 27, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Probably because of chroma subsampling which is fairly common on TVs/HDMI:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what about all the monitors that are sold with D-Sub, DVI and HDMI? What are they? Chopped liver?
Admittedly I wouldn't buy one of those if I could avoid it, but still, the majority of cheap monitors have a combination of those ports.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 27, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> So what about all the monitors that are sold with D-Sub, DVI and HDMI? What are they?


Old.  VGA and DVI is quickly vanishing from computers.  It's fine if a monitor offers HDMI connectivity in addition to DisplayPort but I would still use DisplayPort when connecting it to a computer.  HDMI is for connecting computers to AV systems.  HDMI inputs on monitors are for connecting things like game consoles which don't generally have DisplayPort because they too are designed for AV systems.


----------



## oobymach (May 27, 2020)

The main reason we don't have many 120hz 4k monitors is because you need 2 display port cables to run them. 4k 120hz requires a 1.2ghz cable, the current gen hdmi 2.0 and display port max out around 600mhz, which is why you need 2 for these displays.



> From the fine print: User must connect two 1.4 DisplayPort cables to a capable device to achieve 144Hz overclock setting








						Gaming Monitors & Computer Monitors | Predator | Acer United States
					

Discover the best gaming monitors. Our computer monitors for gaming have high refresh rates of up to 360 Hz, superb color ranges up to 4K HDR, and curved widescreens.




					www.acer.com


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 27, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Old.  VGA and DVI is quickly vanishing from computers.  It's fine if a monitor offers HDMI connectivity in addition to DisplayPort but I would still use DisplayPort when connecting it to a computer.  HDMI is for connecting computers to AV systems.  HDMI inputs on monitors are for connecting things like game consoles which don't generally have DisplayPort because they too are designed for AV systems.


Well, sadly no...
A lot of new products still ship with D-Sub and DVI connectors, both motherboards and screens.
Random examples





						PRIME H310I-PLUS｜Motherboards｜Motherboards / Components ｜ASUS Global
					






					www.asus.com
				











						ASRock B365 Pro4
					

Supports 9th and 8th Gen Intel Core™ processors (Socket 1151); Supports DDR4 2666; 2 PCIe 3.0 x16, 2 PCIe 3.0 x1, 1 M.2 Key E for WiFi; AMD Quad CrossFireX™; Graphics Output Options: HDMI, DVI-D, D-Sub; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC892 Audio Codec), ELNA Audio Caps; 6 SATA3, 2 Ultra M.2 (1 x PCIe...




					www.asrock.com
				











						AOC Expands Their Business Monitors Portfolio with ten new P2 Series Models
					

In the times of growing need for monitors with bigger size, improved connectivity and image quality, display specialist AOC announces the new P2 series monitors for professional users. Covering an extensive range of display sizes from 21.5" (54.7 cm), 23.8" (60.4 cm), 27" (68.6 cm) and...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




All fairly new products that falls in either the entry-level, mid-range or "business" categories of products. Most 24" and below monitors still have at least a D-Sub connector in addition to and HDMI port, as well as maybe a DVI port. The above examples are clearly not niche products or industrial/embedded products.

Yes, HDMI was intended as an AV interface standard, but sadly HDMI is often the only digital input when it comes to a lot of budget monitors. I have no explanation as to why this is the case over DP, since there's a royalty to pay for HDMI, but not DP.
Random $100 monitor from Acer, HDMI, DVI and D-Sub.








						21.5" SA0 Entertainment Monitor - SA220Q bid
					

Features an ultra-thin 21.5" Full HD (1920 x 1080) IPS display; AMD® FreeSync™ technology; 4 ms response time; 16.7 million colors; 250 Nit brightness; HDMI, DVI and VGA inputs.  Shop now at the Acer Store!




					store.acer.com
				



Basic 24" model from ViewSonic, HDMI and D-Sub only.








						ViewSonic VA2405-h 24”1080p Monitor with HDMI and VGA Input
					

The ViewSonic VA2405-h is a 24” Full HD monitor with HDMI and VGA input for business or home usage. Delivering a stunning image quality with low power consumption, this monitor provides six ViewMode presets that deliver optimized screen performance in different applications. Even if used for...




					www.viewsonic.com
				




I mean, I recently got a 27" 1500R 144Hz 1440p Acer screen, it was only supplied with a D-Sub cable... It admittedly has DP and HDMI as well, but that's how much cost cutting some companies do...

Also, I guess you forgot about USB-C and Thunderbolt as display interfaces...



oobymach said:


> The main reason we don't have many 120hz 4k monitors is because you need 2 display port cables to run them. 4k 120hz requires a 1.2ghz cable, the current gen hdmi 2.0 and display port max out around 600mhz, which is why you need 2 for these displays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but that's BS. DisplayPort 1.4 can handle 120Hz no problem. 144Hz is a different matter, as per your example, which you clearly ignored yourself. Also, please don't mix up DP and HDMI, two very different things.








						DisplayPort - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## oobymach (May 27, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Sorry, but that's BS. DisplayPort 1.4 can handle 120Hz no problem. 144Hz is a different matter, as per your example, which you clearly ignored yourself. Also, please don't mix up DP and HDMI, two very different things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking of dp 1.2, I think you're right about 1.4


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 27, 2020)

oobymach said:


> The main reason we don't have many 120hz 4k monitors is because you need 2 display port cables to run them. 4k 120hz requires a 1.2ghz cable, the current gen hdmi 2.0 and display port max out around 600mhz, which is why you need 2 for these displays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


False.  DisplayPort 1.4 can do 4K 120 Hz in one cable.  DisplayPort 1.4 + Display Stream Compression (DSC) can do 4K 144 Hz in one cable.  Problem is, you need a Turing or Navi card to do DSC because older cards do not support DSC.



TheLostSwede said:


> I have no explanation as to why this is the case over DP, since there's a royalty to pay for HDMI, but not DP.


I do: they're TVs.  Economies of scale: sell the same panel to two customers and it's cheaper for both.  The only difference between the TV and the monitor in those cases is an ATSC/PAL TV tuner board instead of a simple input only board.  Few dollars difference in cost is all.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 27, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I do: they're TVs.  Economies of scale: sell the same panel to two customers and it's cheaper for both.  The only difference between the TV and the monitor in those cases is an ATSC/PAL TV tuner board instead of a simple input only board.  Few dollars difference in cost is all.


I guess you haven't looked at how different the controller board in a monitor and a TV are then?
The two are hardly interchangeable. You also pay the HDMI royalty based on number of sold units, not SKUs.
So unfortunately, that's not a valid reason.

It's also a lot more than a few dollars difference in price, although I guess it depends on what we're comparing. The boards below are hardly an apples to apples comparison. However, it's a fair comparison between what people are expecting in terms of features from a TV and a monitor.

This is from a 42" LG TV.






This is from a 21.5" BenQ monitor.


----------



## mtcn77 (May 27, 2020)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Few dollars difference in cost is all.


Might that be due to supply chain exclusivity? These aren't quite off the shelf suppositories...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 18, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> I guess you haven't looked at how different the controller board in a monitor and a TV are then?


That's literally the only difference between the two markets.  Monitor controller boards have very little on them where TV controller boards have a variety of input types and often an ARM processor to make it "Smart."



TheLostSwede said:


> You also pay the HDMI royalty based on number of sold units, not SKUs.


Wasn't talking about HDMI (because monitors and TVs both have that).  Was talking about component video analog to digital converters, ATSC/DVB/NTSC/PAL tuners, IR receiver, ARM processor, DAC for speakers, speaker, etc.

The most obvious sign a monitor is also designed to be a TV is by the large bezel to handle speakers and IR receiver.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 18, 2020)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Asus announced a new 32" 4K monitor that seems very promising. It's IPS. As of right now, im eyeing this.


Come on Asus! Im dying for this to come out already!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 10, 2020)

I bought the Nixeus monitor I linked and it is glorious.  Puts the TN panel next to it to shame in every way.  A shame I have to run games on low presets to get reasonable framerates but...new graphics cards are coming out soon. 

Only two gripes about it:
1) It comes with a POS cable.  Ordered a StarTech 3m HBR3 certified cable.
2) FreeSync is disabled by default and it is located on the advanced tab on the second page.  It gives no indicator that there's more than one page of settings so...had to discover it through trial and error.
...all good now.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 15, 2020)

Asus FINALLY releasing info about their 32" 4K 144hz monitor. https://videocardz.com/newz/asus-unveils-pg32uqx-4k-144hz-mini-led-hdmi-2-1-gaming-monitor

A WHOPPING $6400 and available Jan 2021.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 15, 2020)

That is an insane price!!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 15, 2020)

HammerON said:


> That is an insane price!!!


Right? like holy fuck


----------



## mtcn77 (Oct 15, 2020)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Right? like holy fuck


It is unfair, imo. There was an ips craze even before miniled ips came up. 165Hz ips costs more than a 240hz va would you believe it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 15, 2020)

HammerON said:


> That is an insane price!!!


 To be fair, that is a pretty swish monitor


----------



## mtcn77 (Oct 15, 2020)

tigger said:


> To be fair, that is a pretty swish monitor


DisplayHDR 1400, how often do you come across the designation.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 15, 2020)

mtcn77 said:


> DisplayHDR 1400, how often do you come across the designation.


My 5k Ultrafines are 500 nit and they can get bright enough to cause a migraine. This monitor must get so bright that will burn holes in your retinas.


----------



## mtcn77 (Oct 15, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> My 5k Ultrafines are 500 nit and they can get bright enough to cause a migraine. This monitor must get so bright that will burn holes in your retinas.


That is the point. They aren't for ergonomics. I don't wanna drop the mic, but it isn't the first miniled ips with a few of eye dryness symptoms. Personally, I enjoy people providing amusement, it is a public service in my eyes. They are the heroes of our times, a fitting corollary to this ever progressing march. It is only fair they are in the front lines.

PS: there is a local idiot who opened up a monitor guide thread who is recommending everyone FALD like it is for everybody and I'm getting insulted everytime I point out something to the idiot with 22" LCD who asks how he can solder a tuner and speakers to his monitor, like - get an lcd tv eh?


----------



## wheresmycar (Oct 16, 2020)

potato580+ said:


> got nothing to say, must be expensive ever, well i stick with cheapest one
> View attachment 133653



a tick above IPS, smoother than GSYNC, 0-response time, puts 8K to shame and not a watt of power in sight...

This is bragging rights x2 and then some... 

(AND THE SCREENS BLOODY LIQUID COOLED TOO - SHOW OFF!)



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> For as much as I love my 3440x1440 screen resolution, I think I would benefit from having a 4k monitor especially if I want to stream (might make life easier) but I cant find a monitor I like.
> 
> What I need/want in a monitor are:
> 
> ...



because us poor people are working less hard so the rich can't get $hit hehe


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 16, 2020)

Well if we are talking "actually tested specs", I' d say that no such IPS monitor exists w/ a 1 ms response time

The Asus XG27UG claims 4 ms / 1 ms GTG ... it tests out at 5.3 ms avg and max of 8.9



			https://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/asus_rog_strix_xg27uq/comparison_4.png
		


I can't see jumping into 4k until I can do ULMB at 120 Hz or more.


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 16, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> Well if we are talking "actually tested specs", I' d say that no such IPS monitor exists w/ a 1 ms response time
> 
> The Asus XG27UG claims 4 ms / 1 ms GTG ... it tests out at 5.3 ms avg and max of 8.9
> 
> ...


The monitor you mentioned does do motion blur reduction at 4k 120hz. 100hz, 120hz and 144hz fixed refresh rates per the review. Ofc it has horrible strobe crossralk but I'd wager the LG 27GN950 will have better performance in that regard.
Or did you mean you're waiting to upgrade to system that can do 4k 120hz?


----------

